
Facebook’s political ad tool let us buy ads “paid for” by Mike Pence and ISIS - jwegan
https://news.vice.com/en_us/article/wj9mny/facebooks-political-ad-tool-let-us-buy-ads-paid-for-by-mike-pence-and-isis
======
slivym
Does anyone else feel like Facebook's entire advertising platform is designed
like Windows 95? You know, you could skip the log in window by hitting the ?
button and then doing a bunch of stuff. It genuinely seems like a piece of
software written with literally no understanding that person using it might
not be well intentioned. If it IS anything like Windows 95 then Facebook is
going to spend the next 20 years patching bug after bug as they come in rather
than re-designing the software properly in the first place.

